# Phone number



## Jim G. (Jun 3, 2010)

Someone posted the 800 number for Onepass to Amtrak point transfers. I failed to write it down. Help...


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 3, 2010)

Jim G. said:


> Someone posted the 800 number for Onepass to Amtrak point transfers. I failed to write it down. Help...


http://www.continental.com/web/en-us/conte...nsfer/rail.aspx


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 3, 2010)

Also I believe the Travelor gave this# 800-554-5522.

RF


----------



## diesteldorf (Jun 3, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Also I believe the Travelor gave this# 800-554-5522.RF


Here is the toll-free # for the Onepass Service Center if you don't want to call the long distance # to initiate a transfer from Continental to AGR:

800-554-5522

Here is the standard # 713-952-1630


----------



## Jim G. (Jun 3, 2010)

diesteldorf said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Also I believe the Travelor gave this# 800-554-5522.RF
> ...


Got it handled. Thanks to all...


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2010)

Jim G. said:


> diesteldorf said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Correct. One you pay LD charges to hear Musik for 15-20 minutes while on hod. The other you hear it free. They both go to the same place!


----------

